# How much to spend for swimming pool construction?



## sarahdelee (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all,
Usually swimming pool construction takes moderately good amount of money according to size and type of pool. My child is very interested in swimming, so we are planning to build a pool in our home. We gave the construction contract to one of the good swimming pool contractors in Toronto. As far as I know they are very sincere in their work, I just want to know your experience about the expenditure to build a 3.7 m × 7.3 m pool?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Another way to look @ how many hours do I have to work to get enough money to put in a swimming pool & maintain it? Most people it is just not practical for the amount of hours worked compared to the amount of hours they would use the pool. An above ground pool would be cheaper making it more practical for most.


----------



## Jagas (Feb 11, 2013)

Friend 1 - 20" x 40" salt water pool plus landscaping - $100K many years ago
Friend 2 - 18" x 36" salt water pool plus iron fence, deck, landscaping - $125K not too many years ago

Enjoy!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Cheaper to buy a buspass and a membership to a club.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Probably not enough info for anyone to provide you with an approximate cost. eg Pool shed, electrical, deck size around pool, access for equipment, accesories (diving board, ladder, stairs, etc. ), vinyl or concrete, etc. I had a 16 x 36 Lazy "L"built in 1984 for $12,000. including 4 ft deck, diving board, stairs, etc.. Had good access for equipment. The upkeep wasn't bad but opening and closing the pool was a pain. Our 3 boys enjoyed it. It was a selling feature for the people that bought our house but in some cases it could be a detriment. I'm glad we did it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We owned 3 homes with pools. We paid to put one in ourselves. The cost was $15,000 and was 16 x 32 pool plus deck and fence.

When we sold the homes, the pool was a big selling feature. There are always people looking for a home with a pool........but it has to be a "nice" pool.

From my experience and for swimming, I would recommend a shallow lap pool. It takes up less space, costs less money, and there is less danger of someone drowning in a shallow pool, although you still need to fence it in to keep kids safe and pets out.

It really doesn't have to be much deeper than 3 feet, and that makes is safer and easier to clean. The end cost depends on the pool, landscaping and storage shed.

One thing for sure I would recommend.........get some customer reviews before hiring a company. I know a guy who had a "cheaper" company put in a pool and it wasn't level.

The water was deeper in one end than the other and they had to have it dug up and replaced. DO NOT CHEAP OUT.........it is a really bad idea.

Example of a lap pool.









How to Design the Perfect Lap Pool


What, exactly, is a lap pool? Hint: it's for people who are serious about swimming, or at least want a pool in which to exercise.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Consider.......that when you have a pool, you become a life guard whenever someone is in it.

We used to have parties and family gatherings and I ended up having to watch the kids in the pool because parents aren't paying attention to their kids.

We had a couple of times I had to jump into the pool to pull a kid out, while their parents were on the other side of the yard.

The pool had a deep end and diving board....and I eliminated those when I had a custom pool built. I didn't need or want that responsibility.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

What possessed you to resurrect this 5 year old thread?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LOL......good question...It showed up in the posts list on the opening screen.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

IMO our summers are too short. A pool would be great in Florida. 

But here, how long is the swimming season? June/July then by mid-August it's already getting time to shut it down. You have to winterize, and clean out all the leave and scrap each season. Too much hassle.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

True it is a lot of work if you want to keep it pristine, but I always got a good tan every summer 😎

If I was doing it today with all the choices available.....I would spend the money on a lap pool or swim spa and enclose it with a structure with garage doors that open in the summer.....like some restaurants have.


----------

